
The first CPA network with payouts in Bitcoins - runcpa
https://www.facebook.com/notes/runcpa/runcpa/1693508564233731
======
alexc05
The CPA / affiliate marketing business is already pretty notoriously dodgy.

\- Diet pills / Teeth whitening / anything with recurring billing schemes on
the back of a "free trial" offer. \- deeply misleading ads \- You are the
1,000,000th visitor / it is our birthday! Fill in a survey for a reward

These types of deals have been smacked down in the past (for example: the FDA
smacked down the diet pill industry for making illegal claims)

To some extent the consumer protections are on the credit card processor's
side (chargebacks for diet pills for example).

But the question is - what will "complete anonymity" do to the CPA industry?

If the landing page _I_ set up anonymously says "buy this thing on the NEXT
page and here are all my lies" and the next page is "legit", I get to collect
the benefit of the ACTION while the CLIENT is protected by their arms length
legitimacy while the CONSUMER gets lied to, defrauded, and taken advantage of.

As the dodgy marketer, there are plenty of places I can mask my behaviours
from the CLIENT and the consumer.

------
urihfi
BTC? Cool! Seems like this os one of their offers
[http://genesis.cpa.run](http://genesis.cpa.run)

~~~
runcpa
Yes, you are right. This is the latest offer.

